# next stop - mix 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Concerto D minor Lute Viola d'amore & Strings RV 540 Il Giardino Armonico*

*Antonio Vivaldi Concerto D minor Lute Viola d'amore & Strings RV 540 
Il Giardino Armonico
1.Allegro
2.Largo
3.Allegro*

Lovely Vivaldi! Lovely Il Giardino Armonico!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Toru Takemitsu: And then I knew 'twas wind for flute, viola and harp*

*Tze-Ying Wu & Joy Yeh DM Chamber recital
April 12, 2011, Ford-Crawford Hall, Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music.

Flute - Pei-San Chiu 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh*

Beutiful and not so beautiful in sweet harmony. Interresting. Fine performance.

*youtube comments

really cool stuff going on with the harp in here

Emotional﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 - Dan Mumm - Neo-Classical Guitar*

*Dan Mumm performing his own arrangement of Franz Liszt's masterpiece 
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 I hope you enjoy!*

Clever! Nice with some heavy metal for a change

*youtube comments

and he can play without looking, his hair obscures his face lol

PLEASE, El contrabandista by Liszt will be a challenge.

Hmm very awesome  . And thinking about Tom and Jerry while listening to this makes it more epic  .

KILLER!!!!!!!!! You are a true shredder!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome version on a great classic!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Handel & Vivaldi: Arias and concertos with Magdalena Kozena | Andrea Marcon*

*• Handel & Vivaldi: Arias and concertos with Magdalena Kozena
__

00:00:00 • Vivaldi: Concerto for strings in D minor, RV 127
00:04:04 • Vivaldi: Ho il cor giá lacero - Griselda
00:09:00 • Handel: Scherza Infida - Ariodante
00:21:23 • Vivaldi: Concerto for flautino in G major, RV 443
00:32:15 • Handel: Where shall I fly - Hercules
00:39:04 • Monteverdi: Si dolce è il tormento
00:43:07 • Vivaldi: Solo quella guancia bella - La veritá in cimento
00:46:36 • Handel: Lascia ch´io pianga - Rinaldo
__

• Anna Fusek: flautino
• Magdalena Kozena: mezzosoprano

Colegium 1704
Conducted by Andrea Marcon*

Fantastic consert.
Magdalena Kozena has a beautiful voice

*youtube comments

OK, I really like Magdalena after I heard her sing on Radio 2 years ago, but,.is it me, or does she look terrible in this clip? What's going on under those eyes...?? Early night for you, Madam!!﻿

so you criticize an artist like Magdalena Kozena for having bags under her eyes? SHAME ON YOU. she is beautiful and talented, and if she had a bad night, that makes her even more amazing. think before speaking, please.﻿

She has small kids, may have lost plenty of sleep.
Artists are us, having better and worse days.
She has wrong makeup and the lighting doesn't work in her favour.

thank you so much for sharing. Magdalena is such an incredibly singer, such an austerily beautiful woman. the musicians play so powerful. brilliant﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 5 ~ Camerata Salzburg*

*Mozart's last violin concerto in A major, K.219 exquisitely performed by the renowned Anne Sophie-Mutter. She is once again backed up by the Camerata Salzburg Orchestra.
1.Allegro Aperto - Adagio - Allegro Aperto
2.Adagio
3.Rondeau - Tempo di Minuetto*

I am not a big fan of mutter, and dont like this interpretation eather. But thats me

*youtube comments

Certified intergalactic! Sophie Mutter has one of the best interpretations of Mozart Violin Concerto No. 5.*


----------

